# Problems with Audacity



## AnnaW (Dec 1, 2007)

I am currently working on a webcast with some elementary school students. I recorded something with the students on a school computer. I then took a usb drive and moved the files to my computer at home to do the editing. I’m opening up these files to play them and I’m getting no sound. The really weird part is that the bar is showing sound, I’m just not hearing it. I played a couple of songs to check my speakers, and that’s working. I tried importing some music that was already on my computer, and got the same results: I can see the sound but cannot hear it. So what would cause me to see the sound on a file, hear it on a different computer, but not hear it on this one even though my speakers are hooked up? I appreciate your help!

Anna


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i'd first check the volume bar and make sure that none of the channels are muted. under options>properties you can check the channels you want visible - i'd check them all. you said you played some songs and heard them, what format were they or were they from a disc?

you could then download gspot and load one of the files to test what codecs are needed. 

you could also download k-lite (full pack). this has quite a lot of codecs and also can detect and repair broken ones.


----------



## AnnaW (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks, Freddy. Actually, after playing around with it some more, I found that under preferences the output was set to the wrong spot. Still, it's good to know about those programs.

Anna


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

your welcome. i don't use audacity and i do very little with sound in general. there is another moderator who does, but he is absent at the moment, so i'm glad you got it sorted.


----------

